# Reptile Radiators



## zack13 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey everyone I'm in the middle of building an enclosure for my diamond python. It's about 2 foot deep by 3 foot wide and 4 foot high. Now I'm looking at ways of heating it and these reptile radiators seem pretty perfect. Don't take up much room and look alright. 
Does anyone have any experience with them? I have asked quite a few friends and no one has ever used one. I'm just wondering about what size I would need and if anyone using them would recommend them.

Thanks for the help,
Zack


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 23, 2015)

Not sure why you would want/need radiators for DP.
I do use them for the BHP's and think they are great. 

My DP's I just use a 40w globe for a hot spot


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 23, 2015)

We use them in most of our tanks but not in our diamond Python tank. My understanding is that the heat panels are good for creating a reasonably uniform heat within the tank, rather than creating a hot spot within a cooler (room temp) environment.
Not the best sort of heating for a diamond but great for most other species.


----------



## saximus (Mar 23, 2015)

Why are they not appropriate for Diamonds? I'm not sure what sort/size radiators you guys are using but I?ve got 40W panels set up to create quite a nice hotspot which virtually doesn?t affect the ambient/cool end at all.


----------



## zack13 (Mar 24, 2015)

So using a small one on the top of a over a four foot high cage would heat the entire thing? I was hoping that having a smaller one on the top with a basking shelf right underneath it would heat that but not the entire cage.


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2015)

zack13 said:


> I was hoping that having a smaller one on the top with a basking shelf right underneath it would heat that but not the entire cage.



Yep that's exactly what it does in mine. It's obviously going to affect the ambient end slightly but I typically get one or two degrees tops. You could reduce that even more by boxing it in though if you're really worried.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 24, 2015)

saximus said:


> Why are they not appropriate for Diamonds? I'm not sure what sort/size radiators you guys are using but I?ve got 40W panels set up to create quite a nice hotspot which virtually doesn?t affect the ambient/cool end at all.



I never said not appropriate. I don't think it's necessary. There is more than one way to achieve a hot spot and I think it's easily done with an appropriate sized incandescent globe. At the right size there is no need for a thermostat and the set up is cheaper to set up. Running a low wattage light for 3 to 4 hours a day is highly cost effective and no chance of over heating if the thermostat fails. (And given the cheaper type thermostats people seem to be regularly buying these days that would seem to be a possible risk to many).


----------

